# Personal History for Exam



## Goforit123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am wondering about a question they ask on the exam application about criminal history. I was arrested for a DUI when I was 18 in 2000. I was wondering if this would disqualify me from taking the exam? Anybody with a similar situation that could help me?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2008)

Goforit123 said:


> I am wondering about a question they ask on the exam application about criminal history. I was arrested for a DUI when I was 18 in 2000. I was wondering if this would disqualify me from taking the exam? Anybody with a similar situation that could help me?


I think it only applies to felonies, but don't quote me on that. In fact, I don't even know if a DUI counts as a felony.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2008)

Obama admitted that he DID inhale.

And he's gonna be our next president.

So I hope that someone who got a DUI at 18, would still be able to take the exam. If not, our country really needs to take a look at itself.


----------



## Electrical_SF (Nov 9, 2008)

Goforit123 said:


> I am wondering about a question they ask on the exam application about criminal history. I was arrested for a DUI when I was 18 in 2000. I was wondering if this would disqualify me from taking the exam? Anybody with a similar situation that could help me?


Some states may handle convictions differently than others, but I don't see why it would disqualify you from taking the exam.

Listing a dated offense on your application may result in it being included in your permanent engineering record. Its information that anyone can see. I would think twice about mentioning it at all.

:waitwall:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 9, 2008)

^^Not listing a conviction on your application when the application asks for it--and the particular state's statutes allow for it--is lying, is unethical, and should result in the denial of the application and/or revokation of the PE license. Regardless of whether the offense in question violates "good moral character," the act of lying on the application is _proof_ of a lack of good moral character. There is nothing to prevent the state board from running a criminal background check, and if you didn't list your convictions on your application you will be in more trouble than you were to begin with.

The whole point of a PE license is to ensure engineers are competent and will act ethically in protecting public heath, safety and welfare. Lying is unethical, and the suggestion that it is ok subvert what the PE stands for by lying on the PE application is a slap in the face to all licensed PEs.

Besides, convictions are of public record anyway, so I don't see what difference it makes if it's on your "permanent engineering record."

Personally I don't think a conviction for DUI, especially many years prior, should have any impact on a person's ability to ethically practice engineering. However, the decision ultimately rests with the state board. Since the laws and rules vary from state to state, it would be best/easiest to contact your state board and ask them.


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 10, 2008)

You might want to have a quick discussion with an attorney in your state. Somethings go away after X number of years like they never happened, and legally never happened after the threshold has passed without new legal matters coming up.

So, it wouldn't be unethical to not list something that has been expunged.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2008)

^Yes, that is a good point.


----------



## hhildebrand (Nov 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Obama admitted that he DID inhale.And he's gonna be our next president.
> 
> So I hope that someone who got a DUI at 18, would still be able to take the exam. If not, our country really needs to take a look at itself.



Inhaling...don't be so easy on him!

In his book, the 44th President of these United States admited to snorting!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2008)

hhildebrand said:


> Inhaling...don't be so easy on him!In his book, the 44th President of these United States admited to snorting!


He was inhaling and there just happened to be something right in front of his nostrils.


----------



## Electrical_SF (Nov 10, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Besides, convictions are of public record anyway, so I don't see what difference it makes if it's on your "permanent engineering record."
> Personally I don't think a conviction for DUI, especially many years prior, should have any impact on a person's ability to ethically practice engineering. However, the decision ultimately rests with the state board. Since the laws and rules vary from state to state, it would be best/easiest to contact your state board and ask them.


Thats all I was really referring to. I think (but do not know for sure) that a DUI offense does get expunged from one's criminal record (which is public) in certain states after some set amount of time. If thats the case I wouldn't want something that was previously expunged associated with my P.E. license permanently.

Ethically, of course you're obligated to be truthful in filling out the application itself.

:waitwall:


----------



## KOMAR (Nov 10, 2008)

Goforit123 said:


> I am wondering about a question they ask on the exam application about criminal history. I was arrested for a DUI when I was 18 in 2000. I was wondering if this would disqualify me from taking the exam? Anybody with a similar situation that could help me?


I had a DUI more recent (2004) and I was 26 (should have been more responsible than an 18 year old...wasn't, but should have been) and put the information on the application. I even requested a copy of the record from the VA State Police to include in the application. I figured it was better to be completely open about it and see what happens. Nothing happened. Virginia approved my application and I took the test.

My advice. Put the conviction down on the form and submit the necessary documentation. I would imagine they are really looking for felonies or convictions where your ethics may come into question (fraud, theft, etc.). DUI is a socially accecptable crime (not trying to open an arguement on that) that as long as it was only one, and nobody got hurt or killed as a result, can be overlooked and considered a learning experience by just about every profession.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

> Personally I don't think a conviction for DUI, especially many years prior, should have any impact on a person's ability to ethically practice engineering.


I agree, except these days "many years prior" is not well-defined. They assess a surcharge on your insurance that lasts for 6 years and I believe the "look-back" for prior is around 10 years. I'm not saying it's right but electronic databases these days make historical inforation faer too easy to retireve and as such it touhg to make things "go away" even after many years.



> DUI is a socially accecptable crime (not trying to open an arguement on that) that as long as it was only one, and nobody got hurt or killed as a result, can be overlooked and considered a learning experience by just about every profession.


 For someone not trying to open an argument you certainly lobbed one right over the plate. I'm not saying I disagree with you, but I'm sure there are lots of people poised to pounce on statements like that.
KOMAR - glad it wasn't an issue for you and Goforit I hope it works for you, too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> For someone not trying to open an argument you certainly lobbed one right over the plate. I'm not saying I disagree with you, but I'm sure there are lots of people poised to pounce on statements like that.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

What is your favorite socially acceptable crime?

Mine would be INDECENT EXPOSURE / PUBLIC NUDITY, among females at Mardi Gras.


----------



## awdturboiv (Nov 10, 2008)

I do not know the details of your case, but you probably were not convicted of your DUI. If you pled guilty, and it was a first offense you probably had to pay a fine, go to alcohol classes, and or community service, or others. Then if you completed all the court asked in the given time, the "misdemenor" was dropped to probation for probably a year. I would imagine this was similiar, although you were underage. I would not even mention it.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> What is your favorite socially acceptable crime?
> 
> Mine would be INDECENT EXPOSURE / PUBLIC NUDITY, among females at Mardi Gras.


I find it more socially acceptable when the same females are also guilty of public drunkedness.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2008)

Electrical_SF said:


> Thats all I was really referring to. I think (but do not know for sure) that a DUI offense does get expunged from one's criminal record (which is public) in certain states after some set amount of time. If thats the case I wouldn't want something that was previously expunged associated with my P.E. license permanently.
> Ethically, of course you're obligated to be truthful in filling out the application itself.


I agree. I didn't infer this from your original post, so sorry if I came across as too harsh.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sure it varies by state,but I do know people in my state that got a dui and a PE, the ones I know said they put something like this: XX Date, Pleade Guilty / No Contest to DUI, age XX. etc, simple and short.

I do know people who have told me they got a DUI when they were a minor and didnt put that on the form and they were allowed to take the exam (havent passed yet)

But if it were me I would rather be open and not have something lurking in your background to worry about in case they do decide to pull your record one day.

But it could be worse, they could give you a polygraph!


----------



## cocoloco (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a DUI on 2002 and I put the location and outcome (No contest). I have a PE. Do not hide that information you may regret it...


----------



## esk1015 (Jun 24, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone applying for first-time PE Licensure in Texas has had their application denied due to battling DUI charges. I was arrested for DUI back in Oct 2020 and am still battling my charges in court. However, I am having my application reviewed by the board currently as well. I did list my prior arrest from college that was expunged as well as the DUI I am currently battling in court on my NCEES Record. 

Speaking of NCEES record, would they flag your record due to past criminal activity if the board wouldn't approve one's application for licensure before transmitting it to the board?


----------



## makeawish2050 (Thursday at 5:16 PM)

esk1015 said:


> I was wondering if anyone applying for first-time PE Licensure in Texas has had their application denied due to battling DUI charges. I was arrested for DUI back in Oct 2020 and am still battling my charges in court. However, I am having my application reviewed by the board currently as well. I did list my prior arrest from college that was expunged as well as the DUI I am currently battling in court on my NCEES Record.
> 
> Speaking of NCEES record, would they flag your record due to past criminal activity if the board wouldn't approve one's application for licensure before transmitting it to the board?


Hey, can you please provide an update on your application review. Were you able to successfully get the PE license after the dismissed DWI?


----------

